# Did you make New Years Resolutions?



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

For you planners out there, did you make any New Years Resolutions or goals? If so, would you like to share what they were?

Just curious. 🙂


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Basically copy and pasting another post I already made:

Not resolutions exactly because setting a date for your starting off point instead of when you're good and ready is an easy way to fail whatever it is you're trying to do. With that said, here are some things I'm hoping to do this year:

1. Take learning guitar seriously.

I've been playing guitar for 15 years, but only playing, noodling around, never learning. I still don't know any scales or the names of half the chords even, so I want to take learning it seriously for once, learn some music theory while I'm at it.

2. Take physical fitness seriously.

There's going to be a running theme here, the things I do I never do seriously. There's a boxing place that's opened up near me that I want to join, previously the closest one was about an hour away. There's also an amateur wrestling place that's within driving distance of me, which is also something I've always wanted to try. I need some things I need to get out of the way physically first, but once they're gone I want to commit myself to those two practices.

3. I want to work out and get some muscle on my ass. Despite being a big dude I have a super flat ass. Like cardboard. Momma says I gots my Daddy's ass.


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

@Phil very nice! I hope you can be successful. I'm pretty determined to get physically fit this year, as well. I can't explain it, but I feel different this year. Like I can actually succeed. It must be because last year was such a trial, I feel more able to stick to my guns this time. 🙂


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Sophi said:


> @Phil very nice! I hope you can be successful. I'm pretty determined to get physically fit this year, as well. I can't explain it, but I feel different this year. Like I can actually succeed. It must be because last year was such a trial, I feel more able to stick to my guns this time. &#55357;&#56898;


That's how I feel too! I don't know how to explain it. Just feels different this year, for the first time ever. God speed, let's kill it roud:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope, cause I'd be setting myself up for disappointment if I did. I do have a lot of goals for this year though.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 9, 2020)

No, because I just let everything happen now. 
I am working on being a better version of myself today and that's it. No pressure just trying to live my life to the fullest.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope... I'm just shy of 64 and never have. There's absolutely nothing special about a number changing on a calendar... If you need/want to make changes in your life, just do it... whenever.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

No never have


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

No. I’m too tired these days to make any plans and stick with them. Just taking it one step at a time.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Haha, I seem to be the odd man out on here.

I set a variety of New Years Resolutions. 

Some physical ones: handstand, splits, backflip.

Some mental ones: improve my Japanese, improve my concepting skills, find ways to grow myself as a leader in all aspects of my life.

It's becoming more important to me to be able to lead and help others.


----------



## TrueorFalse248 (Dec 16, 2019)

New Years Resolutions- Target: Research more into personalities and the brain, to learn all there is to know about the different personality types.


----------

